# simple countdown timer for Win7 desktop gadget



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

I've been through Win7 gallery and searched around online but I can't find a simple countdown timer with an audio alert. 

I found 'variable timer' but it doesn't have an audio alarm.

there are tons of clocks and a few event timers and similar items, i figured everyone would want a countdown timer to remind you of the pizza while working late.

Anyone know of a countdown timer with audio alert that works with Windows 7 desktop gadgets?

Thanks,
jtn


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Does it need to be a gadget.?
http://download.cnet.com/Egg-Timer-Plus/3000-2350_4-10073665.html
http://download.cnet.com/Egg-Timer-Counter/3000-2124_4-10913732.html
http://www.online-stopwatch.com/download-stopwatch/

Or how about a cool web based one.
http://e.ggtimer.com/

The one I used on Vista doesn't seem to work on Windows 7.


----------



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

ideally i was looking for a gadget, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. Thanks, I'll give these a try.

thanks,
jtn


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

jtn3833 said:


> ideally i was looking for a gadget, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. Thanks, I'll give these a try.
> 
> thanks,
> jtn


Yeah, sorry about that. There was a great Gadget that worked on Vista, but doesn't seem to work on Windows 7 for some reason. 
http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=287cc757-beaa-408f-9ea4-725abec0e6cb&bt=7


----------

